# The truth about Pokemon



## AndyB (Mar 20, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Thar's a bit of a screen stretch.


----------



## Nic (Mar 20, 2010)

I laughed a little bit.  But out of the ordinary did you by chance make this?


----------



## airhead (Mar 20, 2010)

it was funny


----------



## AndyB (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I laughed a little bit.  But out of the ordinary did you by chance make this?


Nope, I was shown it.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 20, 2010)

Haha I saw this on /v/


----------



## AndyB (Mar 20, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Haha I saw this on /v/


I got it off someone's Twitter feed.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 20, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was funny.

Except for Hoenn. >:C


----------



## AndyB (Mar 20, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shuttup you.


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 21, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Haha I saw this on /v/


So did I.


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 21, 2010)

100% true.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

I laughed. It made me. I COULDN'T STOP MYSELF!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2010)

OM*G Hoen Starters RULED D8


----------



## SamXX (Mar 21, 2010)

Derr pik a pokman! x'D


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2010)

First time you play Pok


----------



## Pear (Mar 21, 2010)

Hoenn were my favorite, though. :c
1st gen: Really old and retro.
2nd gen: Meh,  ok.
3rd gen: Favorite.
4th gen- What is this garbage?


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 21, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> First time you play Pok


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 21, 2010)

2nd gen starters are my favorites, and 1st gen are my least. I mean, c'mon! Squirtle is just a blue turtle!


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> 2nd gen starters are my favorites, and 1st gen are my least. I mean, c'mon! Squirtle is just a blue turtle!


That's why he's awesome!!


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 21, 2010)

The only advantage a turtle has is that it can live for 200+ years.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 21, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> 2nd gen starters are my favorites, and 1st gen are my least. I mean, c'mon! Squirtle is just a blue turtle!


But turtles kick ass :c


----------



## Nic (Mar 21, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> OM*G Hoen Starters RULED D8


Hoen starters are more powerful then any other starter.  That is just my opinion.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoenn Starters were the most painful to level up though.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Torchic is the sexiest starter ever!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 21, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> 2nd gen starters are my favorites, and 1st gen are my least. I mean, c'mon! Squirtle is just a blue turtle!


No, just no.

He grew cannons on his back.  CANNONS ON HIS BACK!

Honestly that is epic even if they are just overpowered supersoakers.


----------



## John102 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Smash Genesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus he's part squirrel too.


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 21, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> 2nd gen starters are my favorites, and 1st gen are my least. I mean, c'mon! Squirtle is just a blue turtle!


You think the Sinnoh starters are better than squirtle?
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I hate you.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Smash Genesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piplup = re-skinned Torchic
The grass one = re-skinned trapinch
Monkey= mildly origional, but resembles apom...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 21, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd.


----------



## Erica (Mar 21, 2010)

I saw this on Tumblr today


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2010)

Quite funny.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 22, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Smash Genesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touch


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 22, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why they are the best tho D8 TORCHIC MAKES THE OTHER TWO COOL..
and the fact of 'I luv Mudkipz'


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 23, 2010)

It's pretty much the same with the generation beasts:
Dragonite: Amazing design, and according to the Pokedex it saves people from drowning. That's *censored.3.0*ing cool.
Tyranitar: Awesome design, and it's like godzilla.
Metagross: A huge metal spider with 4 legs... hell yeah.
Salamence: Meh, it's okay.
Garchomp:... WHAT WERE THEY THINKING?!?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 26, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Haha I saw this on /v/


I did too.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 26, 2010)

This comic is invalid because Treecko is awesome.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 26, 2010)

This is a lie. Hoenn starters were awesome! D:<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 26, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> It's pretty much the same with the generation beasts:
> Dragonite: Amazing design, and according to the Pokedex it saves people from drowning. That's *censored.3.0*ing cool.
> Tyranitar: Awesome design, and it's like godzilla.
> Metagross: A huge metal spider with 4 legs... hell yeah.
> ...


Dragonite looks awful if you take off nostalgia goggles. Garchomp is one of the best fourth Gen.


----------

